# Favourite Egyptian Foods - What's yours?



## Horus

I have seen a few threads here about foods, but heck when in Rome do as the Romans do and when in Egypt I like to walk like an Egyptian  or eat like one 

When I am out in Egypt I can't get enough of 'aish bread I get it fresh and have it with everything, soup, dips, etc and when I can get hold of it I will get shammy and use it to wrap up diced chicken!

Kofta, can't get enough of this, there is a restaurant in Shark's Bay that makes a WICKED chicken or meat kofta and kebabs mmmmmmmmmmmm  and if you ask them they can also do a spit roasted chicken that beats nandos anyday!!

Kalammari; not the same as Greece however I like mine grilled not fried and shrimps, even if they are looking at me and the feet are a bit burned

I try and finish it all off with muhalabiyaa or rice pudding..I have perfected making it you need to rest the tray in some water so it does not burn

I managed to get loads of hibiscus tea bags from the metro back; in Egypt I can't resist iced coffee but have cut out all caffeine so make sure to use decaf or I climb the walls and get really HYPER 

As for alcohol and wine don't know I have never tried any as I am tee total I did however see Egyptian Stella no idea what it's like


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lentil soup
mahshi,
mint tea


----------



## Horus

AHH yes Lentil soup but it is much better if you get some vinegar in there or some Lemon

I was thinking about this today Lentils make me fart which is not nice in the heat so when I come over I am going to have to bring some summer savoury seeds with me to grow, summer savoury leaves are the only thing that help with that and give the lentils an awesome flavour!! I don't know if zatar (herb) will do the same trick but it's worth a go..metro sells it

I will also have to grow some of my chocolate (black) mint on my patio if the sun does not fry it!! I dry it for my own tea and to flavour my food


----------



## Beatle

Baklava. 

Quite fond of fuul now. And I enjoy koshary from time to time. As you say, aish baladi is great.

Not sure about molokhia though. And I was treated to dinner at a specialist pigeon restaurant in Cairo once which left me feeling like I never wanted to eat another one in my life - starter was pigeon soup and the mains were many different types of pigeon - the most off-putting thing was I think most people in the restaurant were watching me to laugh at my pigeon eating technique.

Obviously not limited to Egypt but I love mint tea and fresh mango juice (but without the ton of sugar in it)


----------



## seawind77

These are the foods which you can find outside. Also you should to try some stuff cooked in home like Molkhyye which kind of green plant diced and cooked like an soup and served with rabbit or chickend and rice. This is their favourite dish. 

Also the mahsy and kofta can eatable nice stuff. (These are from Turkish Kitchen.) If I summarize and categorized their feeding types :

Fast Food :
-Foul
-Falafal (Tamaya)
-Foul bin souduk
-many stuff like serve in shamy bread etc..

Restaurants :
-Fish restaurants
-Meat Restaurants (where u can eat many type grilled meat or kebap or kofta and mahsy)

Home stuff :
-Fish
-molkhye ( this is very special meal)
-rabbit or chicken or meat (mainly fried)
-mahsye (more types like eggplant, pepper, cabbage, vine leaves, potatoe ...etc)
-Bamya (another type of vegetable)
-Mousakka (my favourite)
-stuffed pigeon

Most of the above foods also in my culture except some of them i dont sure either turkish or egyptian food. 

But if you want experience a real egyptian taste, try foul, falafal and molkhiye. (not all in one time  )

Bon appetit


----------



## NZCowboy

I'll add a couple more take aways/snacks
Hahwarlsye - toasted/fried flat bread filled with mince
Fattah - rice with broken bread, and shawarma, covered in thick broth, with yogurt
Fiteer - a kind of pizza made of flaky pastry, stuffed and covered with sweet or savoury mixtures.
Don't forget ...
Turshi - pickles served with most meals.


----------



## Horus

Ahhh yes the turshi I always get some with my falafel it's mandatory 

Falafel without the side snack of turshi is haaram!!


----------



## aykalam

I love Koshari (yummm) and Molokheya (double yummmm). Not so fond of the meat dishes, although I do love eating out at some nice grill places


----------



## Sam

Turshi :spit: yuk

I personally am a big fan of Mashi, especially Mashi Cromb (cabbage). Yummy. I also quite like the Molokhiya, heavy on the garlic is best. 

Of course the usual fuul and taarmaya goes down nicely too, gilled pigeon. Most Egyptian food I like. I DO NOT LIKE testicles, I don't care how healthy they are supposed to be, when the dog wouldn't even touch them it's not a good sign. Lol.


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Most Egyptian food I like. I DO NOT LIKE testicles, I don't care how healthy they are supposed to be, when the dog wouldn't even touch them it's not a good sign. Lol.


Uggg - I hadn't realised that was an option. How is it meant to be healthy?! I thought the worst thing I could be offered was (bone) marrow but obviously I was wrong....


----------



## layla13

MaidenScotland said:


> Lentil soup
> mahshi,
> mint tea


stella is drinkable... dont drink sakkara.. its horrrrible.. i dont drink much anymore but for my tatse the drinks in egypt are never cold enough.


----------



## layla13

what about cow feet... uhh so very nasty... lol

i learned to cook in the arabic style so i really dont eat out much.. anything i want i basically cook it myself. its fun im always learning new things to make. i mean if u live the egyptian "lifestyle" have to cook like them.. for me its arab/egyptian.


----------



## seawind77

layla13 said:


> stella is drinkable... dont drink sakkara.. its horrrrible.. i dont drink much anymore but for my tatse the drinks in egypt are never cold enough.


I am agree with you about stella, but sakkara is the best beer here. And keep away from Heineken.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Sam said:


> Turshi :spit: yuk
> 
> I personally am a big fan of Mashi, especially Mashi Cromb (cabbage). Yummy. I also quite like the Molokhiya, heavy on the garlic is best.
> 
> Of course the usual fuul and taarmaya goes down nicely too, gilled pigeon. Most Egyptian food I like. I DO NOT LIKE testicles, I don't care how healthy they are supposed to be, when the dog wouldn't even touch them it's not a good sign. Lol.


Molokhiya has to be one of the most disgusting flavours and textures ever........even with the garlic to cover it up, and mashi, well overcooked veg stuffed with rice, not my cup of tea. Fuul, falafel, taarmaya great, testicles, don't think I've tried those lol and will try not too. Alexandrian liver I could have every day. mmmmmm.


----------



## layla13

Helen Ellis said:


> Molokhiya has to be one of the most disgusting flavours and textures ever........even with the garlic to cover it up, and mashi, well overcooked veg stuffed with rice, not my cup of tea. Fuul, falafel, taarmaya great, testicles, don't think I've tried those lol and will try not too. Alexandrian liver I could have every day. mmmmmm.


Molokhiya has to be made a special way.. i make it and you cant forget to have a shock and surpize at the end when you life the lid or it wont taste right im told. a little egyptian legend lol. but i think it smells great.. but i dont like the slimeyness of it... (id rather use spinach almost the same taste no slime)... the same reason i dont like okra stew.. but i do make both for hubby he loves it. and egyptian rice is great if u know how to make it so it comes out nice and dry not sticky and mushy.


----------



## layla13

seawind77 said:


> I am agree with you about stella, but sakkara is the best beer here. And keep away from Heineken.


well for me id take a budweiser over any of it if given the choice lol


----------



## Helen Ellis

layla13 said:


> Molokhiya has to be made a special way.. i make it and you cant forget to have a shock and surpize at the end when you life the lid or it wont taste right im told. a little egyptian legend lol. but i think it smells great.. but i dont like the slimeyness of it... (id rather use spinach almost the same taste no slime)... the same reason i dont like okra stew.. but i do make both for hubby he loves it. and egyptian rice is great if u know how to make it so it comes out nice and dry not sticky and mushy.


Yes it's really the sliminess I don't like, just like okra, can't really get beyond it, but spinach is a different thing altogether, I love it.
I used Egyptian rice for many years, when there was no choice and the stones had to be picked out of it first lol. the taste is fine, but give me basmati anyday now lol, so much easier, I still keep Egyptian in for soups though.
My first landlady and later my older maid both tried to get me to like mashe ( and molokhiya) so I had it (mashe not molokhiya), to be polite, but never liked it unless it was stuffed with meat and then roasted, so not really the same (like stuffed marrow in UK)I liked the stuffed vine leaves cooked in tomato sauce she did, but they only worked with the frozen leaves, we tried using fresh from our vines and it wasn't as good, and they took all day to make. I can't remember the other dishes she used to make, too long ago.


----------



## Horus

Helen Ellis said:


> we tried using fresh from our vines and it wasn't as good, and they took all day to make. I can't remember the other dishes she used to make, too long ago.


Since I am the resident cook here there is a trick to this. I have a fresh grapevine and collect the leaves, what you need to do is blanch them in boiling salt water and leave them to steep for a while and drain them.

When they are all stuffed and ready (there is a trick to get them all folded up quick) put them in a large pot with just enough water to steam them, keep the lid on.

Make sure to give a squeeze of lemon or better...lime juice over them and some olive oil in there as well 

Don't forget a sprig of fresh mint in the pot either...and watch out that the bottom ones DO NOT burn

Leave the cooking to the men ladies and get out the kitchen...


----------



## Helen Ellis

Horus said:


> Since I am the resident cook here there is a trick to this. I have a fresh grapevine and collect the leaves, what you need to do is blanch them in boiling salt water and leave them to steep for a while and drain them.
> 
> When they are all stuffed and ready (there is a trick to get them all folded up quick) put them in a large pot with just enough water to steam them, keep the lid on.
> 
> Make sure to give a squeeze of lemon or better...lime juice over them and some olive oil in there as well
> 
> Don't forget a sprig of fresh mint in the pot either...and watch out that the bottom ones DO NOT burn
> 
> Leave the cooking to the men ladies and get out the kitchen...


That's all in the past I am not going to make them now... but I don't think my Egyptian maid had ever used fresh vine leaves before, only the frozen ones, and she always cooked them in tomato, in the oven.
I am very happy to stay out of the kitchen, especially in summer...................you men can keep it.


----------



## DeadGuy

Helen Ellis said:


> ..........
> Alexandrian liver I could have every day. mmmmmm.


On a loaf soaked with "teheena" and extra spicy chili applied :flame: And some freezing PEPSI!! :hungry: 

You guys are funny  Enjoy the lil things


----------



## GM1

For the okra: you can buy "okra zero" from the freezer in the supermarket. It is not slimey and you have to put some lemon juice on it when you serve it.
I like kibda iskanderani (liver Alexandrian style) also!
I like bisara (minced fava beans (without the skin) mixed with parsley, dill and coriander (these herbs give the dish the greenish color) topped with baked onions.


----------



## Horus

Helen Ellis said:


> That's all in the past I am not going to make them now... but I don't think my Egyptian maid had ever used fresh vine leaves before, only the frozen ones, and she always cooked them in tomato, in the oven.
> I am very happy to stay out of the kitchen, especially in summer...................you men can keep it.


I need to make sure my apartment has an oven 'cause my thin crust pizza's are going to have people's mouth drooling, did I mention the chile con carne with a side order of cold pasta and tomato salad with fresh lime basil ??


----------



## layla13

Horus said:


> Since I am the resident cook here there is a trick to this. I have a fresh grapevine and collect the leaves, what you need to do is blanch them in boiling salt water and leave them to steep for a while and drain them.
> 
> When they are all stuffed and ready (there is a trick to get them all folded up quick) put them in a large pot with just enough water to steam them, keep the lid on.
> 
> Make sure to give a squeeze of lemon or better...lime juice over them and some olive oil in there as well
> 
> Don't forget a sprig of fresh mint in the pot either...and watch out that the bottom ones DO NOT burn
> 
> Leave the cooking to the men ladies and get out the kitchen...




lol i am italian decent i cant stay out of the kitchen lol but if u put a layer of carrots on the bottom of the pot for vines they wont burn


----------



## layla13

GM1 said:


> For the okra: you can buy "okra zero" from the freezer in the supermarket. It is not slimey and you have to put some lemon juice on it when you serve it.
> I like kibda iskanderani (liver Alexandrian style) also!
> I like bisara (minced fava beans (without the skin) mixed with parsley, dill and coriander (these herbs give the dish the greenish color) topped with baked onions.



really.. that nice about the okra. i read a tip that said if you fry the okra first you can eliminate the sliminess. I did try it and it seems to work. and i only use the fine very small okra.


----------



## layla13

Helen Ellis said:


> Yes it's really the sliminess I don't like, just like okra, can't really get beyond it, but spinach is a different thing altogether, I love it.
> I used Egyptian rice for many years, when there was no choice and the stones had to be picked out of it first lol. the taste is fine, but give me basmati anyday now lol, so much easier, I still keep Egyptian in for soups though.
> My first landlady and later my older maid both tried to get me to like mashe ( and molokhiya) so I had it (mashe not molokhiya), to be polite, but never liked it unless it was stuffed with meat and then roasted, so not really the same (like stuffed marrow in UK)I liked the stuffed vine leaves cooked in tomato sauce she did, but they only worked with the frozen leaves, we tried using fresh from our vines and it wasn't as good, and they took all day to make. I can't remember the other dishes she used to make, too long ago.


i agree basmati is much better i like the long grains. both are good to take turns using for something different. im sure we all eat more then our fair share of rice lol


----------



## Horus

layla13 said:


> i agree basmati is much better i like the long grains. both are good to take turns using for something different. im sure we all eat more then our fair share of rice lol


If you don't want your Egyptian rice to turn to mush wash it several times and use 1/3 water to rice.

Steam on the lowest setting until the water evaporates and leave for about 20 minutes, don't be tempted to peek


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> If you don't want your Egyptian rice to turn to mush wash it several times and use 1/3 water to rice.
> 
> Steam on the lowest setting until the water evaporates and leave for about 20 minutes, don't be tempted to peek




Lol you have to be kidding me... 

You are like a back seat driver


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol you have to be kidding me...
> 
> You are like a back seat driver


Yes MistressScotland

:whip:

Just when I was going to offer to be your cleaner gratis and wear my purple velour suit for you

Bet your gutted now


----------



## Helen Ellis

Horus said:


> If you don't want your Egyptian rice to turn to mush wash it several times and use 1/3 water to rice.
> 
> Steam on the lowest setting until the water evaporates and leave for about 20 minutes, don't be tempted to peek


At least you don't have to pick the stones and other stuff out of it first now and I always microwave rice, much easier.


----------



## Mayerling

Horus said:


> AHH yes Lentil soup but it is much better if you get some vinegar in there or some Lemon
> 
> I was thinking about this today Lentils make me fart which is not nice in the heat so when I come over I am going to have to bring some summer savoury seeds with me to grow, summer savoury leaves are the only thing that help with that and give the lentils an awesome flavour!! I don't know if zatar (herb) will do the same trick but it's worth a go..metro sells it
> 
> I will also have to grow some of my chocolate (black) mint on my patio if the sun does not fry it!! I dry it for my own tea and to flavour my food


chocolate mint? What is that-- just what it sounds like? 

My favorite
fatah


----------

